# Awesome Hedgie Sticker for my car....



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

I have to share this super cute sticker I had made for Roxie. I found the seller on eBay. I just love it. It looks great on the dark tinted glass. It really stands out.


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL, it kind of looks like her signature picture.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

OHHHHH

SQUUUUEEEEEEE!

It's so cute.

<Must resist the urge to get one>


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

LOVE this! If you don't mind my asking, who did you buy it from? I have several bumper stickers and window decals/stickets on my car and would love to get a hedgie one!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

Hehehe. I just love it!

I asked them how much it would be extra to add her name to the sticker and they said "no charge", so I am not sure if you want a name on it or not, but you can ask.

You can find them here http://www.ebay.com/itm/37053078057...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_942wt_1270

:lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That is adorable!!! I love it!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

OMG I need this because I love hedgies and my name is Roxie! :lol: Adorable.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have that same sticker on my SUV, but without the name, Deneen (Hedgiepets) gave it to me and I love it.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Awesome! :mrgreen: I got a cute hedgie decal for my car awhile back but have never put it on, my car is a piece of junk lol so i'm waiting till I get that shiny red Ferrari! :lol:


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

LarryT said:


> Awesome! :mrgreen: I got a cute hedgie decal for my car awhile back but have never put it on, my car is a piece of junk lol so i'm waiting till I get that shiny red Ferrari! :lol:


Larry,

As my Grandma would say "use it already. Don't save it for 'good'. You could save it forever and never use it then. Make every day GOOD AND ENJOY IT".

Wise woman she was.

Andi


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

ahh i love it!!


----------

